# Engine Rebuild services



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi All

due to popular demand TheGTRShop now offers RB26/25/30 rebuild services. All work is undertaken in our workshops and to the highest of standards using Top Quality products. Our engine builder has many years of experience in RB series engines and can carry out an major work inc fabrication, welding and machining. Head work, oil return modifications and much more.

We offer a professional and personal service and all work is overseen by me.

Standard engine refreshed with OEM, ACL and N1 items from £1888 + VAT.

Please feel free to pm us for quotations


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

hi dave how much would you charge for a 
fully build forged 34 gtr engine??


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Super bargain!!

Abbey built engine and refreshed by ourselves.

Hi Power RB26DETT spec bottom end, will be fully cleaned and inspected/assembled in our engine room.

Seasoned R32 Block, cleaned, inspected and rehoned
86.5 JE Pistons - cleaned, inspected and rebuilt with new rings
ACL race bearings - new
N1 oil pump
N1 water pump
NISMO thermostat-new
Crank shaft fully tested/inspected.

Ideal for anyone looking for a great spec bottom half.

£2470 inc VAT and UK delivery.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

More services now available.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

when i blow my new engine i no were to come lol


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

nazams said:


> when i blow my new engine i no were to come lol


I hope you dont blow it up mate after the money you just poured into it


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

pm'd you about the hks coilovers we recently spoke about last night dave

Also, is the abbey engine still available?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

davew said:


> I hope you dont blow it up mate after the money you just poured into it


Fingers crossed i dont do it dave. lol


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

nazams said:


> Fingers crossed i dont do it dave. lol


We have a few interesting parts here to assemble any engine spec. From std refresh to 2.8 monsters:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Now available. Freshly built in our purpose built engine room. In the crate with O miles!!!!!

Early RB26DETT Block, acid washed, decked and honed
R33 GTR Crankshaft
Graded N1 & OEM NISSAN Bearings
87mm Wosner Pistons (new rings)
New NISSAN N1 Oil Pump
OEM NISSAN Water Pump
NewTOMEI Baffle Kit
OEM Sump with oil drain modification for Baffle Kit

Super bargain price of £2500+VAT


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Still offering this service to all forum users. we can arrange collection and delivery of your engine or complete car.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

PM us with your requirements.

Kindest regards


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Now offering free collection and delivery on engine rebuild services!!!


----------



## Raj32 (Jul 23, 2013)

This is appealing even though I don't need it yet! Haha


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Raj32 said:


> This is appealing even though I don't need it yet! Haha


Its always better to rebuild before they let go


----------



## Raj32 (Jul 23, 2013)

Agreed!
But car seems to still be pulling strong. 
Good question actually - what are the first signs? Knocking??


----------

